# Baked Bread Storage



## pckouris (May 15, 2006)

When I bake bread I usually make more than several batches. I always give some to my friends, but I always have some left over for the week or more. I put several loaves into the freezer and that turns out well.
However, what is the best way to store for the week, lets say?

Somewhere I read put in a few celery sticks. I did and it molded the bread very quickly. So that is a bad idea.

Can you guys give me some help her? Now remember I live in Marathon, Florida right near the ocean, as a result there is always moisture in the air. My house closes up as it gets warmer and is airconditioned for the summer. But other times it is wide open to the cooling ocean and bay breazes. The tropics you know.

Thanks, I will stay tuned for your advice.


----------



## Constance (May 15, 2006)

Ah, Pete, I can feel those warm tropical breezes now. Sigh.

The bread will keep best if you seal it in an airtight bag. But since bread freezes so well, and thaws in almost no time, why not just pop it in the freezer?


----------



## desertland (May 15, 2006)

I also bake bread frequently.  I usually keep the bread that I'm going to eat during the week in the fridge in a large zip lock bag.  As for other breads, I also keep them in zip lock bags in the freezer.  It seems to work fairly well.


----------



## GB (May 15, 2006)

I hate bread that has been in the fridge or freezer. I find it really dries it out quite a lot. 

Try to find an airtight container. That will be your best bet. The fridge or freezer will work as others have suggested, but for me I don't like doing it that way.


----------



## pckouris (May 15, 2006)

I guess I will try a couple of zip lock plastic bags in the fridg. 
I did freeze the other half of the batch. It does come back quickly and you can get what you need for the day in the morning, or when you go to bed.
But I do think the refrig does dry the bread out somewhat.
I will look for somekind of airtight "bread box". Hhmmnnn old fashioned? I guess.
Thanks, you guys.


----------



## Swann (May 15, 2006)

I bake my bread to about 190°. I freeze the loaves in a zipbag but when I remove from the freezer I have to immediately remove the loaf from the bag as moisture will be in the bag. Any moisture like that will cause the bread to get moist and mold very fast. Homemade bread will mold much faster than store bread since you do not add any preservatives. I read a report somewhere that refrig. bread will change it lightly but mainly cause it to go stale faster. The choice is stale bread or moldy bread. A solution is to make smaller loaves.


----------



## pckouris (May 15, 2006)

Swann: Okay, good suggestion with the smaller loaves. That makes a lot of sense. I made 8 small loaves gave away 4 and kept 4 which I froze in plastic double bags. I'll try this system to see if it works out for me.
But what has the 190 temperature have to do with it all?


----------



## Swann (May 15, 2006)

Pete said:
			
		

> Swann: But what has the 190 temperature have to do with it all?



The internal temp of the bread is done at that temp. Bread is frequently baked longer so it is drier inside.


----------



## pckouris (May 16, 2006)

Swann: I'll have to try that next time. 190 for how long. Say two nice sized loaves.
Do I still tap on the bottom to hear the hollow sound?


----------



## Swann (May 16, 2006)

Pete if the bread is bakiing at 375° for 35 to 40 min, I use an instant themometer to check the internal temp.after 35 min. If the temp reads higher than 190°, I reduce the time the next time I bake bread or if it reads lower I leave it in the oven for the extra time. I do not try to check doneness by rapping on the bottom of a loaf.... I never was sucessful at that.


----------



## bethzaring (May 16, 2006)

After my bread has cooled, I put the loaf in a plastic zip lock bag and leave it on the counter.  The next day, I slice it and store it in the freezer.  The slices easily separate in the frozen state.  I only remove from the freezer bag what I need and put the rest back in the freezer.  This keeps the bread very well.  I believe keeping the bread in the frig does dry it out.


----------



## Constance (May 16, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I hate bread that has been in the fridge or freezer. I find it really dries it out quite a lot.



GB, you have to put it in the freezer when it is still fresh, and make sure the covering is air-tight. I haved tasted bread out of the freezer that tastes like it was freshly baked. 
Putting bread in the fridge, though, is a bg mistake. It gets hard and stale very quickly. My mother always did that, so it wouldn't moldy, and the bread was always cold and dry.


----------



## Zereh (May 16, 2006)

Put your fresh bread into a paper bag, then put the paper bag into a plastic one (one from the grocery store works perfectly). A friend taught me this, it will even keep baguettes "fresh" for three to four days.


Z


----------



## pckouris (May 17, 2006)

Zereh: You know in the past (a long time ago) when I first got to Florida from Iowa, someone told me that little trick because handling bread down here is different than anywhere else because of the humidity.
I'll have to try that.
And thank you all for the good help.
I think I will also try the slice and freeze trick and get out what I need for a few days and so forth.
All sounds good kids! Thank you all again.


----------

